# Alex Jones and Glenn Beck?



## jesstheshow

What do you guys think of them? i kind of like them. sometimes they are quirky and off the wall, but other times they are spot on.


----------



## AquaHull

I think even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile


----------



## Prepadoodle

I like the idea of Alex Jones more than I like Alex Jones. To me, he's like the Erich Von Daniken: he brings up some interesting stuff, then goes way too far and tries to force fit everything into his theories. I take what he says with a grain of salt, but think he is more accurate than the mainstream media, even though he does go off the deep end a lot. I guess sensationalism sells iodine.

I haven't seen that much of Beck, but what I have seen is about the same as Jones. The mainstream media slants it one way, he slants it to fit his view, and the truth is probably somewhere in between. I suspect the truth is a little closer to Beck and Jones than to the bought and paid for MSM though.


----------



## roy

What's not to like about Glenn Beck, high school graduate, ex-Catholic turned Mormon, drug addict, alcholic, only married twice.


----------



## Ripon

I happened to see A Jones on TV once and believe him to be capable of hyping anything anyone would believe if it means he could sale something off it, and Beck I think the same but with more focus on politics then conspiracy. Personally I would play golf with GB, but I don't think I'd even have a beer with AJ.


----------



## dannydefense

Tweedle Dee, and Tweedle Dumb. They're definitely birds of a feather.


----------



## Inor

roy said:


> What's not to like about Glenn Beck, high school graduate, ex-Catholic turned Mormon, drug addict, alcholic, only married twice.


Yep - you are right Barack Hussein Obama does not have any of those problem. So are you throwing your cards down?

Alex Jones is just a showman. God bless him, but he is just making money. He does not play in to your argument. And frankly, he does not play into my argument with you.

Glenn Beck on the other hand, is actually doing the research and coming up with historical proof to his claims. But I guess that does not matter because he has a problem with alcohol and drugs. If you have evidence that Mr Beck misstated or modified the facts, please let me know, as I have not seen anything close to your claim. Frankly, Mr Beck has been attacked by the main slime media for at least 6 years now, but none of them have been able to come up with anything substantive. Why is that?

But those uppity Mormons.. Sheesh! They only published the de facto standard for all prepper books - But that does not mean anything.

Throw down your cards or blow it out your ass pal.


----------



## roy

Yeah, and they believe that a guy with a magic rock in his hat translated golden tablets that no one but him ever saw.


----------



## dannydefense

Inor said:


> Glenn Beck on the other hand, is actually doing the research and coming up with historical proof to his claims. But I guess that does not matter because he has a problem with alcohol and drugs. If you have evidence that Mr Beck misstated or modified the facts, please let me know, as I have not seen anything close to your claim. Frankly, Mr Beck has been attacked by the main slime media for at least 6 years now, but none of them have been able to come up with anything substantive. Why is that?


I'll delegate Glenn Beck to the Tweedle Dee in my earlier post, but only cause I like ya sir. Both gentleman have put in a lot of time and effort to get where they are, and at some point in time during both of their careers they were excellent sources of information (so long as with anything you verified anything you read prior to telling everyone the "facts"). The problem is they both went off the deep end. Alex just went batshit. Glenn's head got bigger than the moon.

I think it was when he was talking with Penn Jillette, he mentioned how he planned to rewrite Common Sense by Thomas Paine. Penn stuttered and blinked, and so did I (not that I'm on a level with either, but I'm also not a simpleton). That's around when I stopped watching Glenn Beck. He became so full of self worth I felt like I couldn't trust him anymore. That was a good two or three years back now I think. I'm a horrible judge of time.... but it's too bad, because every society needs the guys on the soap boxes, crying foul from the corners. They just need to be careful they don't turn them into the elite they're warning us about.


----------



## Mish

AquaHull said:


> I think even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile





roy said:


> What's not to like about Glenn Beck, high school graduate, ex-Catholic turned Mormon, drug addict, alcholic, only married twice.


Bahahaha! GLEN BECK?! Seriously?! You can't actually believe you are getting news from someone like this, can you? The guy is on tv purely for shock entertainment purposes. As long as you realize that, he's great! The same thing goes for Bill Maher.


----------



## Inor

Inor said:


> Yep - you are right Barack Hussein Obama does not have any of those problem. So are you throwing your cards down?
> 
> Alex Jones is just a showman. God bless him, but he is just making money. He does not play in to your argument. And frankly, he does not play into my argument with you.
> 
> Glenn Beck on the other hand, is actually doing the research and coming up with historical proof to his claims. But I guess that does not matter because he has a problem with alcohol and drugs. If you have evidence that Mr Beck misstated or modified the facts, please let me know, as I have not seen anything close to your claim. Frankly, Mr Beck has been attacked by the main slime media for at least 6 years now, but none of them have been able to come up with anything substantive. Why is that?
> 
> But those uppity Mormons.. Sheesh! They only published the de facto standard for all prepper books - But that does not mean anything.
> 
> Throw down your cards or blow it out your ass pal.


My apologies guys.

This is not a good week. I am stuck in a really shitty area of one of my least favorite cities in the entire world - San Francisco. To make matters worse, today is Mrs Inor and my anniversary (so I am more homesick than usual). My client this week are a bunch of really decent guys who are already promising to have me back (which is the absolute last thing I want since I HATE it here). But, because they are a bunch of really decent guys, there is no way I can turn them down.

I have only been here two full days and I am already getting really short with the beggars and bums; tonight I told one of them to "go eff your mother". That is usually not a phrase that I utter until my fifth night in San Francisco.

The knuckles on my right hand are already bright red from punching hippies in their stupid monkey faces. Today I had one of them come up to me asking me to sign a "referendum" to get Congress to vote on some stupid thing (I did not even pay attention to what the issue was). REALLY?!?! I thought these geniuses were spending tens of thousands of dollars per year to learn stuff? Didn't anybody bother to tell them that the U.S. federal government does not have any kind of initiative and referendum system?!?! Go eff your mother hippie! BOOM!

To make matters worse, there is some kind of huge conference in town right now for salespeople working for technical companies. I hate sales people working for technical companies - ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY WANT TO TALK TO ME ALL THROUGH MY EFFING DINNER!!! Do not talk to me! Can't you see I' m eating?!?!

So again, I apologize this week for not being the usual light happy smart-assed Inor you are used to. Deal with it.


----------



## PaulS

Well, for what it's worth ... happy anniversary! Getting home will be worth the wait.
As for SF, well you have my empathy. I have been to California twice and I will never go back - no that's not true. I will go back when the state becomes a libertarian stronghold ... I guess I was right in the first place.


----------



## Titan6

I like both but I Alex Jones a little more..He watches the stuff I am concerned about, Alex does to much drama for me sometimes but I like the information ... GLenn Beck I like but he kinda plays the emotions to much for me good research tho..Plus both watch what mainstream don't..


----------



## Inor

PaulS said:


> Well, for what it's worth ... happy anniversary! Getting home will be worth the wait.
> As for SF, well you have my empathy. I have been to California twice and I will never go back - no that's not true. I will go back when the state becomes a libertarian stronghold ... I guess I was right in the first place.


Thanks


----------



## The Resister

jesstheshow said:


> What do you guys think of them? i kind of like them. sometimes they are quirky and off the wall, but other times they are spot on.


I think, at the end of the day, these men are disinformation artists. At least 90 percent of what they say has merit, but they are still there to promote the agenda so as to make it look like only the most ignorant of people actually believe the message.

Note that Glenn Beck draws his paycheck from Rupert Murdoch. Rupert Murdoch sits on the Board of Directors at the Council on Foreign Relations (a ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT / NEW WORLD ORDER organization.) Do you think that the CFR would really let a message get out that threatened their agenda? Alex Jones is married to a leftie and Jones has a tendency to over-dramatize events.


----------



## inceptor

Yesterday was my anniversary too Inor. Hard to believe she has put up with me for 25 yrs and we are still best friends. This woman deserves a medal.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Not a fan


----------



## dannydefense

Inor said:


> The knuckles on my right hand are already bright red from punching hippies in their stupid monkey faces. Today I had one of them come up to me asking me to sign a "referendum" to get Congress to vote on some stupid thing (I did not even pay attention to what the issue was). REALLY?!?! I thought these geniuses were spending tens of thousands of dollars per year to learn stuff? Didn't anybody bother to tell them that the U.S. federal government does not have any kind of initiative and referendum system?!?! Go eff your mother hippie! BOOM!


This is what scares me about our future. There are enough of these people who haven't gone full vegan yet (vegetarians are slightly more healthy, having had enough protein to actually stand under their own volition), and they are mobilized in their unified vision of a left world. They hear the latest issue on twitter, don't bother to investigate it any further and bam, they're out on the streets asking people to sign their petitions.

If anyone thinks they actually know what's on those petitions, go watch Penn & Teller's Bullshit, in particular the episode where they get a bunch of these idiots to sign a petition banning water.

Meanwhile, our side is losing traction. While the older generation is still going to town hall meetings (which aren't quite as effective as social media anymore), the younger generation is too worried about making $15 an hour flipping burgers at McDonalds to be interested in any real issues. There is such a huge sense of entitlement that even when an issue does present itself, they expect others to handle it so they can facebook, hit the club, and play video games.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> Yesterday was my anniversary too Inor. Hard to believe she has put up with me for 25 yrs and we are still best friends. This woman deserves a medal.


Congrats! - To Mrs Interceptor that is...


----------



## Seneca

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Rob Roy

I really don't see a connection between the two of them (Jones and Beck). From what I'm reading a lot of you haven't bothered to give Glenn Beck the actual time of day he deservers. Unlike many of the other hosts, he shows you his proof and invites you to see for yourself, rather than expecting you to believe his theories. He's a prepper, a strong believer of the constitution, supports the 2nd amendment openly and for the right reasons, and often proves correct just weeks after being ridiculed. 

To each their own, but I haven't heard an accurate description of him here yet from non-fans.

To make a crack at his past... we all have them. I trust him more because he's been through the dirt and came from the bottom. You're either a saint or a hypocrite, but either way your shot was cheap.


----------



## roy

Cheap but accurate.


----------



## dannydefense

Rob Roy said:


> To each their own, but I haven't heard an accurate description of him here yet from non-fans.


An accurate description, or one that agrees with your point of view? I'm honestly asking. I watched him for a long time because I couldn't handle people like Alex Jones or some of the others that require (or recommend) a tin foil hat. I actually liked his show quite a bit. Well before it became a $5 a month channel I saw him start to change... like most his success started to go to his head and he started acting as such. At least in my opinion. So I stopped watching before he became another Alex, screaming at people and eating cat food straight from the can.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Congrats! - To Mrs Interceptor that is...


She actually deserves a medal.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> She actually deserves a medal.


Both of our wives do, I am sure. I would hazard a guess that there are more than a few wives of our core group of guys that would deserve such a medal.


----------



## Montana Rancher

jesstheshow said:


> What do you guys think of them? i kind of like them. sometimes they are quirky and off the wall, but other times they are spot on.


A. They are selling something

B. They both seem passionate about what they do

C. The closer they push you to GOD the better, fear is easy to sell, God is not and IMO it exposes their heart.


----------



## Meangreen

Happy Anniversary and many more to the Inor's and the interceptors, many more! Listening to Jones is like staring at a car accident, don't wanna look but you kinda have to. I listen to Jones with as much belief as I had listening to Art Bell, it's like campfire ghost stories. Entertaining but not anything to really get worked up over. I really like listening to Glen Beck and enjoy his passion on the subjects he is talking about. I find him educated and intelligent and thought provoking. I don't believe a thing that is said on MSNBC, CNN, or any of the other Obama propaganda channels. I look at Glen Beck as viable news source and a voice for the people.

Here is a challenge, tell me one news person on the left that is intelligent, sourced, and truthful?


----------



## jesstheshow

They are most definitely interesting, i tell ya


----------



## dannydefense

Meangreen said:


> Here is a challenge, tell me one news person on the left that is intelligent, sourced, and truthful?


Piers Morgan.

(Now guess whether I have a straight face or not)


----------



## PaulS

I may not know you very well but my bet is that you had to cringe while writing that.


----------



## wesley762

I listen to both, but first and for most they are getting paid for what they do. I think Glenn is alot more grounded in Fact, If Alex was not so Tin hat man I think more would listen to him.


----------



## n00b-prepper

I have listened to both. I like Beck more than Jones, although Beck does try to hype things up more than he should. (the whole saudi Boston bombing thing he said would bring the administration to it's knees). Jones you have to take everything with a grain of salt. I am all for a good conspiracy theory, but he takes it a little to far for my tastes. I mean does he not think that nobody hates America enough to plan an attack on it with out the knowledge of the government.


----------



## Rob Roy

n00b-prepper said:


> I have listened to both. I like Beck more than Jones, although Beck does try to hype things up more than he should. (the whole saudi Boston bombing thing he said would bring the administration to it's knees). Jones you have to take everything with a grain of salt. I am all for a good conspiracy theory, but he takes it a little to far for my tastes. I mean does he not think that nobody hates America enough to plan an attack on it with out the knowledge of the government.


Kenny Powers for President!


----------



## Meangreen

dannydefense said:


> Piers Morgan.
> 
> (Now guess whether I have a straight face or not)


I hope to God you're not serious!!!


----------



## dannydefense

Meangreen said:


> I hope to God you're not serious!!!


I love Piers Morgan. He makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside (when I'm picturing dragging his ass back home to face charges, after which they release him back to us and we publicly flog him before hanging him in town square... no, not that kind of hanging, the kind where he's in a cage, and little kids can throw rocks at him). Yep, totally awesome guy.


----------



## Meangreen

I love when Ted Nugent was on Piers Morgan. This vid also has Jesse Venture whom I don't really like but he makes a good argument.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Ok....


----------



## kevincali

I USED to watch infowars. 

Now I do all my research online. I take bits from everywhere, and do my research. I've never believed everything from solely one source. 

Like everything else news related. Take it all with a grain of salt


----------



## simimatt

Both are the same.. Alex Jones is so great that he actually makes Glenn Beck a voice of reason by comparison. Love them both


----------



## roy

Meangreen said:


> I love when Ted Nugent was on Piers Morgan. This vid also has Jesse Venture whom I don't really like but he makes a good argument.


Ted Nugent is da man, shit himself to avoid the draft.


----------



## Meangreen

roy said:


> Ted Nugent is da man, shit himself to avoid the draft.


I did not know that. Although the fact check sights say it's undetermined but still it amazes me hoe the liberals are so quick to bash the people that made the same decision as they did but because they belong to the right they demonize them. Many people find the error of their ways and change, Dennis Miller for example.


----------



## roy

Lotsa hawks used to be draft dodgers. Rush is another.


----------



## Meangreen

roy said:


> Lotsa hawks used to be draft dodgers. Rush is another.


Ya, for anal fissures, not sure he was dodging on that one, if he was that was extreme.


----------

